# Bow



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well Bow is finally here at last.I arrived back from wales at 11.30pm with her by train and she was absolutely amazing,so well behaved.Mandye bows breeder is lovely and even made me some welsh cakes for the journey home which were lovely! It was so nice meeting her and her family( human and canine) lol.When we got back to the train station we had a horrible experience with the taxis which i will explain in the chit chat section but bow was a little star and slept all night without a peep.She is gorgeous and we just love herShe has the softest nature ever so another little miley in the making.Here are a few pics of her in wales with her sister then in her new home.Mandye,thank you so much for bringing this beautiful little girl in to my life,i just love her xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mandy, she is beautiful :love-eyes: such a rich colour! Her sister is gorgeous too! She's got those american eyes...she will be a little stunner. Please take week by week pics for us. How big do think she will get?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous little girl


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is going to be bigger than miley,she is already half the weight almost of little miley lol xxx


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Mandy she is stunning. I keep thinking about getting a little friend for Beau and I have no willpower when it comes to puppies. Looking forward to hearing all of her stories. xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mandy, she is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fabulous in everyway, happy breeder, happy new owner, happy puppy  so happy for you .. oh I love welsh cakes yum yum ..  

Welcome beautiful Bow to ILMC


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mandy she is gorgeous, I am very jealous! Now we need a pic of Miley and Bow together!! And then one of all your pack xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO BEAUTIFUL! congrats


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww... She's a wee cracker


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is a beauty!! Not helping my broodiness though!! xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations on you new fur baby Mandy, she is yum yummy!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

They are both yummylicious!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Mandy - I can see why you were smitten!! Looking forward to updates!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bow is fab x

Would also like to see some of your other dogs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well worth the journey she's a beauty x x


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

hi mandy

was lovely to meet you on monday,sorry it couldnt have been for longer. I love the pictures and i am so glad she was well behaved for you.Remember to give her a kiss and and a cwtch from her welsh family.xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Mandy she is beautiful! You must be so thrilled! What a long day but oh so worth it!  xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a beauty


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Stunning puppies xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the eyes. So cute. Stunning little babies. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

How precious!! Congrats!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww she is just gorgeous!!!! I love her colour  xx


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhh - she is gorgeous, where about in Wales did you get her from? We live in South Wales and struggled to find anyone when we were looking. Have fun xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So adorable! Her sister is stunning too  

I agree with a previous comment, we need a photo of the whole gang!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilko said:


> Ahhh - she is gorgeous, where about in Wales did you get her from? We live in South Wales and struggled to find anyone when we were looking. Have fun xxx


I got her from a home breeder in pontypridd( have i spelt that right?) and feel so blessed to have her,she is doing sit and stay already,sleeps all night and is an absolute dream to have,we all adore her! Whats even more exciting is we found out bow and 2 of my american cockers lex and paisley share the same grandparents and various other ancestors throughout the american cocker side.xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Siblings under the same roof! That is exciting. She definitely went to the right home. She sounds like a real poppet! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Im going to attempt a group pic later today if the weather stays dry,its easier outside but i need hayley here to help me lol xxx


----------

